# Cheg tis out



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The domino seems to love the plat coral, And vise versa.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

very nice

but what's your substrate?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

2 different kinds of Live arag sand. One has tihitian moon sand in it. That is the black that you see.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice pic raptor!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice raptor...can we get full shot of the tank if possible..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep, Right after i clean it tonight. It has been taking second fiddle while i finish my wood floors, And spring yard work


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: one of my domino's used to spend all of its time in a pink tip anemone


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool pic, good luck with the spring cleaning!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, Hers a couple of shots.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Shroom corner.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry this is shroom corner.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

alveopora is looking sweet


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet setup
like the corals


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, Yeah the aleveopora is doing good so far. It's been a month, And still ticking.


----------

